# Importing products made of wood



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I had no idea there was a restriction on importing wood. And I got bit. I ordered a big package of hobby supplies (lots of items grouped together to save on shipping). And about half of it was things made of wood. The manufacturer makes all sorts of stuff by laser-cutting thin baltic-birch plywood on a CNC machine. Very accurate tools and jigs. Anyway, I ordered about $280 worth of 'stuff' and it's currently hung up at customs. Looks like anything made of wood, which is half the order, is going to have to be 'abandoned' and only the rest will come through. Even a wire brush with a wooden handle.

It's not that wood is not allowed to be imported. The problem is that it can be imported but must be inspected by an inspector - which has to be arranged per-shipment. Not economical unless you're, say, importing a whole truckload of plywood or something. This apparently includes any product made partially of wood, like, say, a baby highchair with a wooden seat. 

The reason for the restriction is apparently two-fold: things made of tropical woods are not allowed to be imported period, because tropical woods are protected species. Second, other kinds of wood are subject to pests which must be checked for. I think coniferous woods are the easiest, but apparently still require an inspection to verify the species.

What's going to happen to my order is still undetermined, probably half of it will go in the trash.

I don't understand why people bringing stuff in across the border on their own don't have any issues, but I sure didn't. I did 3 loads and I'm pretty sure I had some obvious wood furniture in each load - and I got inspected for duty purposes, and they didn't mention the wood.

I have in the past brought similar hobby supplies in my suitcase with no issues. To save on shipping, I'd had it shipped to my Mom in the US and picked it up when I visited and flew back with it. No idea whether I was just lucky not to be inspected or if it wouldn't have been a problem if I had been.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Sometimes they send you to a spot where they spray the wood for insects!! I know a fellow who travelled to Central America to bring back termite resistant wood to build doors and moldings in his house. He built huge crates of the wood and filled the crates with cheap pottery! I know another fellow who brought large pressure treated poles. He crossed at Nogales and had to take them to be sprayed. No cost. Just a pia..


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

wood is a problem..or not a problem but has to be sprayed .. We run into that when we ship pottery to the US,, we used MDF not to have extra cost at the border.. pines needles are also a problem so we use bubble wrapp. etc.. any natural fiber can be a problem and can cost extra money.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

citlali said:


> wood is a problem..or not a problem but has to be sprayed .. We run into that when we ship pottery to the US,, we used MDF not to have extra cost at the border.. pines needles are also a problem so we use bubble wrapp. etc.. any natural fiber can be a problem and can cost extra money. Tropical wood can be a problem as it is protected in many areas. as well..


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Does anyone know what the rules are for small amounts of wood or things made of wood you might bring in yourself in luggage on a plane? I don't recall 'wood' being on the list of things you're supposed to declare. But regardless of whether you're supposed to declare it or not, the real question is are you actually allowed to bring it in or not?

If allowed, I would bring in two or four dozen sticks of pine wood, 18 inches long and 2mm x 2.7 mm. I might also try and get the lumber yard where I buy stuff to cut a pine 1x6 down to 2mm x 2.7 mm strips, but I'm not sure whether they can do rip cuts that accurately on their monster table saws.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would not worry about little things like knife however any king of less processed wood like sticks and pieces of wood is going to be up to each officer. If it is small they may overlook it and do not worry about it on the other hand you may have a sticker who is going to want it fumigated.. They are worried about the bugs that the wood may have not the wood itself.


----------

